# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  تأملات في الطفولة العربية

## دموع الغصون

*

الطفل هو ذلك المادة الخام الذي نعمل على انتاجها لتصبح ذات جودة عالية ، تراجع مستوى الأجيال ثقافياً وأخلاقياً ومن ناحية المبادىء كذلك يؤكد أن لدينا مشكلة في خطوط الإنتاج وبالتالي كان لا بد من وقفة تأملية مع مصانع الطفولة العربية.

- كنت في محل للألعاب كي أشتري هدية لابن أخي ، هناك أدركت كم نحن نستهين بعقول أطفالنا وكم يقدرها الأخرون ، فقد وجدت لعبة كنت أهم بشرائها له وعمره 8 سنوات وكنت أخشى من أن لا يفهمها ، ولكن جاءت امرأة أدين لها بتلك المساعدة وأغلب الظن أنها من بريطانيا وقالت : " كم عمر الطفل؟"...قلت لها : "8 سنوات"، قالت : " هذه ابنتي تلعب بها وعمرها 3 سنوات" .... منذ تلك اللحظة وأنا أحب وضع الأطفال من أقاربي في اختبارات أتصورها صعبة عليهم لكنهم يفاجئوني ؛ صراحة هكذا تستطيع خلق عقول كبيرة.

- بعض الأباء يعامل ابنه كالشركات تماماً ، فإن ارتكب الطفل خطأ كانت معاقبته من خلال نظام مالي كرفض شراء أشياء له وهو ما يشبه نظام الخصم من الراتب في الشركات ... أهم شيء للطفل قبل عقوبته توضيح الخطأ له كي لا يكرره عندما يكبر!.

- كم أب عربي يحرص أن يتعلم ابنه القراءة في خارج المنهاج؟... أعتقد بالإمكان عدهم على الأصابع!.

- تعجبني جداً فكرة إجبار الأطفال على الألعاب الجماعية حتى الالكتروني منها ، ذلك يعزز حقاً روح التفاهم والحوار وكذلك التنافس.

- تعاقد نادي هولندي لكرة القدم مع طفل عمره 18 شهراً فقط لأن والد الأخير آمن بقدراته ووضع له فيديو على اليوتيوب ، وأذكر أنني تم قمع موهبة لي بمعرفة الساعة من دون النظر إليها من خلال إحساسي بالزمن وتركيزي فيه طوال اليوم ، موهبتي قمعت لأن أحد الحاسدين من الخارج أقنع والدتي بأن ذلك قد يسبب لي الجنون ودافعه الوحيد الذي اتضح فيما بعد كان غيرة من تفوقي على ابنه ؛ في حين كان والد الطفل الهولندي يغلق الباب على أي متدخل في تربيته إلا هو ووالدته.

- يقول توم ستوبارد : " احمل طفولتك معك كلما تقدمت بالعمر ولن تصبح كهلاً أبداً".

- أجمل ما في الطفل أنه يقول ما يريد ويفعل ما يريد ، مشكلة الطفل العربي أنه يخاف من المبادرة ولا يفعل ذلك حقاً لأن عقلية القمع متأصلة فينا .. أحزن على أطفالنا حقاً من هذا الباب.

- يتم تعليم الأطفال في البدايات الدراسية كل الأحرف وكل العلوم ولا يتم تعليمهم كيف يفكرون ولا كيف يتحاورون ولا كيف يستنتجون!.

- كلمة واحدة قد تغير مسار طفل طوال حياته ، فكلمة سمعها شخص أصدقه وأعرفه تماماً غيرت مجرى حياته وذلك عندما قال أخوه لوالده مدافعاً عنه : " هل تعتقد أنه مثل كل الأطفال إنه مختلف عن الجميع"...منذ ذلك الحين وهو يؤمن بتميزه ويحاول تحقيقه ذلك على أرض الواقع ..... طفل أخر يسمع كلمات مثل  :" أنت غبي وأنت كسول وأنت فاشل" ، صدقوني سيفعل جهده كي لا يكذب أهله ويحقق الفشل والغباء والكسل!!!.

-  من أجمل المقولات التي أذكرها لروبرت براولت : " في أكثر لحظات طفولتنا سعادة كان الوالدان سعيدين أيضاً"، عبارة تؤخذ على وجهين ؛ الأول أن الابتسامة تجلب الابتسامة وتلك هي ابتسامة الوالد لابنه ، والثانية أن الوالدين يستحقان أن نهتم بمشاعرهما عند الكبر ونغضب لغضبهما ونفرح لفرحمها.

- يجب على كل مسلم الفخر بتنظيم دينه لعلاقة الطفل بوالديه من كافة التفاصيل ، فيكفي أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام رفض الكذب على الطفل حتى بقول : " تعال وخذ شيئاً " !!.

- يعجبني الأب والأم اللذين يعانيان مالياً لكنهما يرفضان تحويل هذه المعاناة إلى كآبة حول الأطفال ... هما يكافحان والأطفال لا يشعران إلا بالفرح ؛ والقاعدة واضحة : " الحزن لن يحل المشاكل!".


*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هناك فجوات واضحه بالاساليب اكثرها تعتمد على التجريح والتهديد بالتعامل وهذه تخلف في نفس الطفل الكثير من المعوقات لتحقيق الانجازات والانجرار وراء اشياء لاتكن في الحسبان 


مشكوره دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حضور جميل وتعليق أجمل

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حضور جميل وتعليق أجمل

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

موضوع جميل 

وبالفعل يجب ان تحفز العائلة الطفل على الابداع والتقدم وعدم قمعه عن طريق كلمات انت فاشل وغبي... لانها بالرغم من انها كلمات بسيطة وفي بعض الاحيان لا يكون الاهل يقصدونها لكنها تؤثر بالطفل ويبدأ بتصديقها
وأيضاً من الجميل ان يقوم الأهل بتشجيع أطفالهم على المطالعة فهي تعمل على تنمية قدراتهم

مشكورة على مقدمتي غصون

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
العفو "مطر"
راق لي حضوركِ


*

----------

